# Will Buffed mich jetz Verarschen?Oo



## neon1705 (5. März 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team ich bin schon seid langen auf dieser plattform tätig und war immer sehr höflich aber nun ist das mass echt überschritten...

Kopie von meiner verwarnung

_*Hallo neon1705,

wir haben Deine Beiträge in den Kommentaren auf buffed.de gelesen.

03.03.2011
Portal: News
ID: -Zensiert-
IP: -Zensiert-
sei still wow fanboy und verkrümmel dich in deine kunterbunte comic welt 

Beleidigungen und Provokationen gegen andere User sowie das erstellen von Spam b.z.w Spam/Flamethreads sowie Postcounter Pushing und das grobe Fehlverhalten gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer Netiquette, der Du bei Deiner Anmeldung auf buffed.de zugestimmt hast. ( http://www.buffed.de/page/97/ ). Du kannst gern deine Meinungen vertreten, dabei solltest du aber auf deine Wortwahl und deinen Tonfall achten. 

Wir haben die entsprechenden Beiträge entfernt und werden sie auch weiterhin löschen, oder durch unsere Moderatoren entfernen lassen, wenn sie gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen verstoßen. Bei weiteren Vergehen wird dein Account kommentarlos gesperrt.


Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Firun

Foren-Moderator @ buffed.de *_ 


Ich möchte gerne mal wissen was daran jetz Provokant ist nur weil ich zu einen WOW spieler der im RIFT beitrag geschrieben hat sage das er sich doch wieder nach wow verkrümmeln soll?Oo
Also bitte Buffed team das ist doch total lächerlich diese aktion,,,sry aber für solche inkompetent habe ich kein verständniss wen dieser Firun ein WoW fanboy ist und ich seine spielewelt beleidigt habe tut es mir leid aber sone aktion ist einfach nur lächerlich

setzt eure praktikanten echt mal besser ein buffed sry aber es reicht mal echt ich denke ich bin länger auf dieser plattform aktiv als dieser firun? wer ist das überhaupt?

Bitte um aufklärung dieser aktion...und nein ich nehme sie so nicht hin!

MFG Neon1705


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. März 2011)

Ich habe leider keinen Link zu deinem Kommentar und kann von daher nicht nachprüfen, ob noch weiterer Text dabei stand. Bisher lese ich allerdings aus deiner Bermerkung 3 Sachen heraus:

1. Du versuchst auf unhöfliche Art und Weise einem anderen User das Kommentieren zu verbieten
2. Du trägst mit deinem Kommentar (wahrscheinlich) zum Thema selbst nichts bei
3. Du reportest das Kommentar des Users, welches anscheinend so unpassend ist, nicht an die Moderatoren

Für die ersten beiden Punkte hast du sehr wohl eine Ermahnung verdient. Der Dritte Punkt ist einfach eine Sache, die bei mir auf Unverständnis trifft. Natürlich ist es kein Geheimnis, dass in UserNews zu Spielen immer wieder Provokateure auftauchen, die versuchen ein anderes Spiel viel besser darzustellen und das, um welches es in der News geht, madig zu machen. Solche Kommentare sind auch uns ein Dorn im Auge.

Allerdings macht es ein Verhalten wie das Deinige es uns nicht leichter, solche Probleme anzupacken. Im Gegenteil, dadurch verdoppelt sich nur die moderative Arbeit.

Zum Schluss würde ich dich für die Zukunft darum bitten, dich bei solchen Beschwerden zuerst an den betroffenen Moderator privat zu wenden. Sollte es zu keiner annehmbaren Lösung dabei für dich kommen, können immer noch weitere Schritte eingeleitet werden.


----------



## neon1705 (5. März 2011)

So auf diese antwort habe ich gewartet 

so hier mal der link zum Thema wo dieser post stattfand man scrolle runter zum "BIGMON" Leider ist mein post gelöscht wurden von Firun und leider nurnoch oben in der ermahnung enthalten

http://www.buffed.de/Rift-PC-231664/News/Rift-Zwei-Gameplay-Videoszeigen-eine-Invasion-und-ein-Rift-Event-814493/


wie man weiter oben im kommentar bereich erkennen kann habe ich dort wohl auch eine "Provokation" gegenüber Wächter spieler abgelassen wofür ich wohl auch eine Ermahnung meines erachtens erhalten sollte *ironie aus* -.-


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. März 2011)

Dann haben wir die Fakten ja nun zusammengetragen. Meine Meinung zu dem Thema bleibt unverändert.
Wie bereits geschrieben bitte ich dich, solltest du weiterhin ein Problem mit der getroffenen Entscheidung haben, dich an den entsprechenden Moderator zu wenden.

Ich bin übrigens nicht der Ansicht, dass deine Provokation gegenüber der Hüter-Klasse als anfeindend zu betrachten ist.


----------



## wotan6281 (5. März 2011)

also ich erkenne da nix provokantes,warscheinlich hast nen verkehrten das zur falschen zeit geschrieben^^

aber irgendwie löschen die jetzt auch ohne grund kommentare aus ankündigungen von der startseite (2 wo ichs 100% weiß und das stand nichtmal ansatzweise was schlechtes drinne)

kundenfreundlich ist das nicht  

ich mein es gibt auch andere mmo seiten bzw zeitschriften (wo bei die artikel-tests von Florian Emmerich sich immer sehr gut lesen lassen)



das soll auch kein flame sein das ist nur eine feststellung eines verbrauchers



mfg


----------



## Firun (5. März 2011)

neon1705 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal wissen was daran jetz Provokant ist nur weil ich zu einen WOW spieler der im RIFT beitrag geschrieben hat sage das er sich doch wieder nach wow verkrümmeln soll?Oo
> Also bitte Buffed team das ist doch total lächerlich diese aktion,,,sry aber für solche inkompetent habe ich kein verständniss wen dieser Firun ein WoW fanboy ist und ich seine spielewelt beleidigt habe tut es mir leid aber sone aktion ist einfach nur lächerlich
> 
> setzt eure praktikanten echt mal besser ein buffed sry aber es reicht mal echt ich denke ich bin länger auf dieser plattform aktiv als dieser firun? wer ist das überhaupt?
> ...



Du schreibst jemanden in einem aufgehitzten Gespräch vor was er tun und lassen soll und denkst also das dies keine Konsequenzen haben wird. 
Die Entfernung ist deshalb vorgenommen worden weil es in einem aufgehitzten Gespräch zu einem Flame War geführt hatte, wie es eben dort der Fall war, und sowas ist ein provokantes auftreten das zur Störung eines normalen Gesprächs führt, das heißt andere User fühlen sich durch deinen Post provoziert, außerdem wurde ja nicht nur dein Post entfernt.

Leider gibst du mir aber auch mit dieser Aktion das Gefühl b.z.w die Bestätigung das ich richtig gehandelt habe.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist deine Aussage das du länger hier bist als ich, und das gibt dir nun das Recht anderen zu sagen wo sie ihre Kommentare zu schreiben haben ?
Außerdem sind wir Moderatoren keine angestellten von Buffed.
Weiter werde ich auf deinen Post nicht eingehen da er nur so von Voreingenommenheit und Negativität gegen meine Person wimmelt und ich keine Objektivität darin erkennen kann.

Ich bitte darum das sich der Community Manager auch noch zu Wort meldet  da ich so einen Angriff gegen meine Person äußerst unangebracht und beleidigend finde.

@  wotan6281  ohne Grund wird nie etwas gelöscht, was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, dass die User hier teilweise ganz schön Grob miteinander umgehen und das so etwas andere eher abschreckt als einlädt.


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum das sich der Community Manager auch noch zu Wort meldet  da ich so einen Angriff gegen meine Person äußerst unangebracht und beleidigend finde.



Na wo ist denn der alte Biss hin?



> Wenn ich so eine Lasche Führung in meinem Job an den Tag legen würde wäre ich schon nicht mehr in der Position in der ich bin.
> Jetzt mal im ernst, man muss doch den Leuten zeigen das man hier das sagen hat und sich nicht auf der Nase herum tanzen lassen, das funktioniert in so einem System nicht, da nimmt dich am Ende keiner mehr ernst, und so ist mir das in dem Thema auch vorgekommen, den Jungs hätte ich Beine gemacht!


----------



## Firun (5. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Na wo ist denn der alte Biss hin?



wie bitte ?

Soll dieses über ein Jahr alte Zitat aus meinem Blog in irgendeiner weise dem Thema dienen oder ist das eine reine Provokation deiner seits gegen mich ?

Ich kann leider nicht nach vollziehen was ich dir irgendwann mal getan habe muss das du immer wieder mal ein und den selben Blog raus suchst, ich finde deine spitzen gegen mich äußerst unangebracht und schade das du allem Anschein nach mit sehr viel Missgunst unterwegs bist, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## neon1705 (5. März 2011)

Sry Firun aber langsam ist es einfach nurnoch lächerlich wie du dich verhälst...ich wollte weder dich noch niemals irgendwen anderen angreifen oder provoziere und wen man sich den beitrag mal weiter oben angeschaut hat sieht man das dort NOCH IMMER!!!! beiträge dabei sind die für deinen sogenannten "Flamewars" verantwortlich waren

Auch sollte man erkennen können das hinter meiner äußerung ein smiley ist was zu bedeuten hat das meine aussage nicht zu erst genommen werden sollte...es nervt einfach nur wen zig tausende WOW spieler sich in einen RIFT beitrag über WOW ablassen das es doch besser sein und RIFT alles von wow kopiert und son ganzen müll

ich selbst habe 6 jahre lang WOW gespielt und spiele heute RIFT und kann nur festellen das einige standartübliche liebheiten übernommen worden sind die schon standart in heutigen mmos sind diese WOW aber nicht neu erfunden hat

Und ausserdem wer diesen beitrag aufmerksam verfolgt hat wird mir zustimmen das du dort WAHRLOS rumgewütet hast beiträge entfernt hast die nix provokantes ansich hatten wo leute nur ihre meinung vertreten haben und du bist dort quasi rein mit deinen hammer und hast bei deinen umherschwingen selbst unschuldige getroffen

zu meiner aussage ich das ich schon länger auf dieser plattform bin als du soll bestätigen das ich mir niemals solche scheiße hier zuzuschreibe habe ich wurde in den jahren NIE verwarnt NIE habe ich mich daneben benommen und jetz sone scheiße hier!

wen ihr nicht bei buffed arbeitet was macht ihr den überhaupt hier? seid ihr von gamestar? den das würde passen gamestar sink auch ziemlich ab-.-


um es mal zusammen zufassen ES WAR EIN MISSVERSTÄNDISS DEINER SEITS du hast mein post falsch verstanden und mich unrechtmässig bestrafen wollen..und das regt mich so dermassen auf weil es einfach nur lächerlich ist

du verhälst dich wie damals Tikume! der war mal moderator hat auch nur scheiße gebaut und nun ist er es nichtmehr ich hoffe und wünsche mir nur das es dich genauso erwischt



mir ist buffed jetz echt scheiß egal geworden meinetwegen bann sperr oder was immer du willst tuh es einfach damit dein ego sich besser füht damit du zu dein chef rennen kannst und sagen kannst "ICh habe wieder jemanden bestraft bekomme ich jetz nen lolli"


omg sry firun das ist nur lächerlich du weist nicht mit deiner position umzugehen und ich bin überzeugt das du falsch bist

so ende


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Soll dieses über ein Jahr alte Zitat aus meinem Blog in irgendeiner weise dem Thema dienen oder ist das eine reine Provokation deiner seits gegen mich ?



Nur eine kleine Erinnerung, mehr nicht 
Dass der Thread keinen Sinn macht war doch schon vom ersten Post klar, das wissen wir doch beide.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Hallo neon,

der normale Weg, wenn man mit einer Moderationsentscheidung nicht einverstanden ist, ist das Kontaktieren des jeweiligen Moderators per PN. Auch gerne den Community-Manager.

Aber einfach einen Thread datz erstellen ist nicht der richtige Weg.

Wir Moderatoren machen das alle *freiwillig*. Keiner von uns wird davon von buffed bzw. Computec bezahlt.

Wenn es ein Missverständnis gegeben hat, ist es immer noch besser, das direkt zu klären als hier zu Posten, weil man gerade auf 180 ist.


----------



## neon1705 (5. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hallo neon,
> 
> der normale Weg, wenn man mit einer Moderationsentscheidung nicht einverstanden ist, ist das Kontaktieren des jeweiligen Moderators per PN. Auch gerne den Community-Manager.
> 
> ...



und genau das will ich ja nicht dieses PN weil es ja sonst keiner liest und wie man sehen kann bin ich ja nicht der einzige den es aufn strich geht das man hier behandelt wird wie sonstewo 

es geht einfach nicht das hier leute die moderatoren sind hier man mit nen hammer rumschwingen dürfen und dann nicht bestraft werden können sie aber dürfen machen was sie wollen? wo ist den hier bitte die gerechtigkeit

ich denke ich habe das recht alles anzweifeln zu dürfen und habe auch das recht hier OFFEN meine frei meinung kundzutun und mein vorhaben war es BEWUSST und mit VOLLER ABSICHT hier in diesen forum zu posten damit es JEDER lesen kann und sieht was hier eigendlich gespielt wird


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2011)

User Beleidigen und die Verwarnung nicht akzeptieren bedeutet zum Schutz der Community den Ausschluss aus der Community, da nach der Verwarnung offensichtlich durch die Uneinsichtigkeit der Willen gezeigt wird, auch weiterhin andere Mitglieder anzugreifen.


----------

